# Buttons / Control Keys don't work in Editor



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi!

This is a nice forum, with a nice message editor... but it isn't nice to me: None of the buttons between "Title" and "Message" work for me; I just discovered that the smilie-buttons also don't work anymore (they used to).

Someone then advized me to select the text and bress Ctrl-B; I and U to have at least some formatting capabilities... This worked a week, and now that doesn't work either... Anyone a suggestion?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm having no problems at all as of this moment or of recent

I suggest that you check out your PC .. maybe firewall or something equally stupid ??
Have you tried shutting down and restarting?? what have you tried ??

:4-dontkno


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

Done_Fishin said:


> I'm having no problems at all as of this moment or of recent
> 
> I suggest that you check out your PC .. maybe firewall or something equally stupid ??
> Have you tried shutting down and restarting?? what have you tried ??
> ...


Hi,

I just shut the firewall down, the result is that it still doesn't work, also, similar scripting on other sites does work.

So far I have turned off, and on again, the setting for the extended editor in the Members CP. The only thing changed here is that there was a JAVA update which was installed, but then again this kind of scripting still works on other sites...


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

I also seem to have lost the ability to edit messages I posted a moment ago, and the "My System" button doesn't work either... <SIGH>.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm using XP SP2 at the moment but with Firefox and see no problems .. at work I am using Win2K SP4 like you .. and when I was logged into TSF yesterday (work PC) I had no issues either .. 

perhaps a restore to an earlier date might help .. like go back to before any recent updates had been installed ..
you might want to give yourself a clean bill of heath by running a full anti virus / anti spyware scan .. should you have a spare HDD .. a quick install of windows to a new drive, boot from that drive rather than your old one 
Install and update ONLY antivirus & anti spyware (try AVG FREE for both) might help you to see where you have issues .. can also get online and see whether your problems are the same .. in which case it would more than likely be ISP related or perhaps even a router (or its firewall) ..
I use a spare drive in this fashion purely for diagnostic purposes


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

sorry about that double post.. I'm sure that I hit edit .. but perhaps it was "quote" .. old age and senility creeping back again ..better start taking my PILS, ( spelling is deliberate !!)


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi Done_Fishin



Done_Fishin said:


> sorry about that double post.. I'm sure that I hit edit .. but perhaps it was "quote" .. old age and senility creeping back again ..better start taking my PILS, ( spelling is deliberate !!)


Uhm, as a matter of fact: I have AVG 7.5 installed as my virus scanner, and the system is scanned every night at 4.50 am, an hour after it checked for updates. It almost looks as if Java isn't functioning like it should.

I used to have a spare disk, but now it is my Ubuntu 7.04 testing disk; I want to get hold of things before I put it on this disk; so nothing is left at the moment.

I will try AVG Anti-Spyware, and perhaps an uninstall and reinstall of the JAVA RLE. Thanks for thinking along. I somethings comes out of it, I will post it here... but it could take a few days, facing a few busy days.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

To moderators: This thread may be closed as far as I am concerned; it defenitely is something in the W2K installation; in Ubuntu (Opera) things work perfectly as they should.

Thanks to those who replied.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

OK Richard, but if you still have a problem feel free to post back.


----------

